# Bet Toronto OWNS this draft



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

7 and 16th picks in this draft might be more valubale than Shaq/Iverson/Duncan
in the longrun

this might go down as the best draft of all time, and 2% will be from Toronto (because of Warrick/Green I mean)

(just the opinion of a pro scout)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

And on the plus side, they can't take Rafael Araujo again.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

the plus side is Warrick dunks on your dome


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> the plus side is Warrick dunks on your dome


Man what if Babcock has Hakim on his board for 16 but the Nets pick him. You will be pissed man.

I wonder what's worse, that or passing on him completely.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Hakim's going 9, so that won't happen. Take Granger and Jack and be happy, I know I would be with those two guys.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I bet Green falls into Toronto's lap.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> I bet Green falls into Toronto's lap.


Spoolie Gee = Jessica Biel imo


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Isnt it a little early in the day to be sniffing glue?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Villanueva @ 7! :boohoo: 

Well, at least you guys got Roko-unic in the 2nd round!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

:rofl: Toronto's draft sucked big time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I hope Charlie V turns into a decent player, or else Babcock's gonna be forever shamed at passing on everyone else who were still available at the 7th pick, including a couple of potential superstars....

Maybe Babs just wanted to ruin everyone's mock drafts? :whoknows:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Charlie wasn't BPA or need.. I dont really know what the hell he was thinking.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm amazed that Toronto screwed up #7 so badly and still came out with a good draft!! If you told me that Toronto would come out of this draft with Graham, Ukic, and Villanueva I would have felt it was an amazing draft for them. Just great!


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

"forever shamed" lol

also, Charlie Villanueva worships the evil one (look at his crazy eyes for proof)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol. What an idiot. Last year Araujo and this year Villaneuva

#16 pick was solid though


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Villaneuva could be the ugliest player picked in the draft. Thoes eyes are ***ked


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Taking Roko at 41 was a big make-up for Villanueva. Ukic is going to be a great player in this draft, so I'd still give Toronto a good draft grade. Toronto has a new fan now. Joey Graham was also a very good player at 16.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't think Toronto had a very good draft. I don't think Ukic will be very good. Charlie and Graham could be okay though.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Anybody else thinks that Babcock simply pick names out of a hat!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

raptorsrule15 said:


> Anybody else thinks that Babcock simply pick names out of a hat!


I heard he throws a sword at a wall then matches the sound to the closest name. It's a little more high tech than your hat deal but it usually leads to the worst pick so he uses it.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm extremely happy we picked Villy, Joey, and Ukic. Who cares what other fans really have to say? I'm glad who we got, and all of you should (not just raps fan, but every fan). We got a solid versitile player in Villy, a solid all around player in Graham, and a great pg with lots of potential in Roko Leni Ukic.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> I'm extremely happy we picked Villy, Joey, and Ukic. Who cares what other fans really have to say? I'm glad who we got, and all of you should (not just raps fan, but every fan). We got a solid versitile player in Villy, a solid all around player in Graham, and a great pg with lots of potential in Roko Leni Ukic.


Yeah, as a Blazer fan I'm also extremel happy with us picking up Bowie. Who cares what other fans really have to say? I'm glad who we got, and all of you should too!!!!


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

theyoungsrm said:


> Yeah, as a Blazer fan I'm also extremel happy with us picking up Bowie. Who cares what other fans really have to say? I'm glad who we got, and all of you should too!!!!


Agree, and best of luck with Jarret Jack :biggrin:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

superdude211 said:


> Villaneuva could be the ugliest player picked in the draft. Thoes eyes are ***ked


someone needs to hand him a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> I'm extremely happy we picked Villy, Joey, and Ukic. Who cares what other fans really have to say? I'm glad who we got, and all of you should (not just raps fan, but every fan). We got a solid versitile player in Villy, a solid all around player in Graham, and a great pg with lots of potential in Roko Leni Ukic.



I agree 200% with u doggy, Toronto had a far better draft than what the so called "experts" are saying, and I wish u and your team the best of luck.


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

